# how do i get out of montreal heading to new brunswick



## megan (Sep 20, 2012)

im hoping someone will see this before i leave tomorrow on my own.
i have never left montreal and i need to get to moncton new brunswick , only by train. and i was drunk when i walked to the hopout spot with a bunch of people. i have no clue how to hitch out here. does anyone know the highway number. everyone has been telling me something different. i dont know if my best bet it do just find the hopout spot, and leave. i have heard its hard to hitch out here , especially with a dog. where are the hopout spots . and is it true that i have to hop a grainer, because they check all the IMS and the buckets in quebec. does the train actually pull into sailsbury. not moncton. i need some advice. i have never traveled by myself before , and i have only left montreal once.

how about moncton, new brunswick going to halifax nova scotia to hitchhike and trainhop


----------



## Michael Grant (Sep 21, 2012)

I have the information you need, PM me if you want not going to post it here.


----------



## wizehop (Sep 21, 2012)

Stay off GM trains, they terminate in Joffree, so whoever told you to ride a grainer is miss informed. If you want to go all the way to Moncton/Halifax you need IM


----------

